# MAXIMA FRONT DRIVER WHEEL NOISE



## Flarry94 (Jul 25, 2016)

Alright fellas, I need some help and I pretty stumped. 

After I'm driving my '04 maxima for about 15-20 minutes a squeaking noise starts to occur from the front driver side wheel. The noise goes away when accelerating, but when I'm coasting or slowing down the noise starts up. It sounds like it's squeaking in tandem with the wheel rotations and it gets louder and more aggressive the slower that I'm going. However, It is not brake wear. The rotors and pads look completely fine all around. 

I was thinking it might be the CV axel but there is no grease on the wheel and the noise only happens when I'm not accelerating. Any ideas?


----------

